# staff and baton demo.



## mambawaba (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi, here is a little demonstration I participated in.

First is a bit of staff technique demonstrations and some controlled freeplay.
Then a baton technique demostration and sparring with padded gear (its me on the left)


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 6, 2012)

Interesting, thanks for sharing!


----------

